# I've heard of purple rain, but....



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

...purple snow?

http://rt.com/prime-time/2010-03-09/southern-russia-pink-snow.html


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I think they were hit by a freak Hello Kitty atmospheric disturbance


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Technicolour snow would be cool... Wait, PURPLE... That's what it said in both Liber Ivonis & the Pnakotic manuscripts! NOOO! It's also my 666th post! Truly a sign of the END TIMES! Oh, my bad, It's snack time.


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

I want plaid ....then I will be impressed


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

If that happened in MN, all of us gullible norweigens here would consider that as a sign from God that the Vikings will finally make it to the Super Bowl & win:googly:


----------

